# A Couple Of My P's



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Some recent pics. Yes I am aware my camera skills are terrible.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice looking fish cluster. Tank looks awesome also.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

stunning fish bro that elong looks killer and that red on the sanchezi looks nice


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice fish men


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Very nice fish








That elong looks very nice


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Certainly not the best pics







but your Serras look great...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice looking elong... looks like he has a wicked jaw!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Still surprised nobody has picked up these fish off you yet (if your still selling them). The updated pics on the sanchezi is causing me to consider picking him up...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I have had the sanchezi about 3 or so years now and it sucks that when i need to sell him is when he is starting to become bolder and more adjusted. I am trying to get him to hadfeed liek the elong but so far he hasn't.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

elong looks amazing


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I have had the sanchezi about 3 or so years now and it sucks that when i need to sell him is when he is starting to become bolder and more adjusted. I am trying to get him to hadfeed liek the elong but so far he hasn't.


Well i was planning on setting up a 2nd tank and stocking it with either a Mac or Sanchezi. Probably wont be ready until the end of the month since im buying things slowly. I'll pm you around then, from these pics it'd be worth the drive over.

EDIT: Dang looking at the member classifieds looks like you removed him and the elong...you planning on keeping them?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

nice elong. Is that a triple devided tank?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

aquascaping is unreal wonderful job and beautiful looking p's


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice tank and great looking piranhas !!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice fish










interesting setups too


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

e46markus said:


> I have had the sanchezi about 3 or so years now and it sucks that when i need to sell him is when he is starting to become bolder and more adjusted. I am trying to get him to hadfeed liek the elong but so far he hasn't.


Well i was planning on setting up a 2nd tank and stocking it with either a Mac or Sanchezi. Probably wont be ready until the end of the month since im buying things slowly. I'll pm you around then, from these pics it'd be worth the drive over.

EDIT: Dang looking at the member classifieds looks like you removed him and the elong...you planning on keeping them?
[/quote]
Nope they are still for sale the add just got bumped to far back to the archives I guess. I will be posting a new add probably soon.

The tank has 1 divider. It is a 6ft 125g. THe elong has 4ft and the sanchezi 2ft.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

If I lived in Canada, I would have already picked that elong!..flawless specimen and Sean actually lowered the price to $80?!..even at 100, it's very reasonable and a good deal!...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

There are just two many good things for sale up here. Deffinitly a buyers market when there are elongs, rhoms of all sizes, irritans, geryi and tons of other piranhas floating around for sale at good prices


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

No sh*t, bro!...$80 is an effin' steal for that beast you got there!...The one thing that is so damn comical about the classifieds section is how many members always say they would buy this fish or they would buy that fish, blah, blah, blah...and then when the sponsors has them in stock and/or when a member puts one up for sale, they don't buy it!...







...just like Ja'eh's 6+ inch irritans for sale @ $100!...Deal of the century and still no takers!....


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice fish


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Da said:


> No sh*t, bro!...$80 is an effin' steal for that beast you got there!...The one thing that is so damn comical about the classifieds section is how many members always say they would buy this fish or they would buy that fish, blah, blah, blah...and then when the sponsors has them in stock and/or when a member puts one up for sale, they don't buy it!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When there were 200$ 14" rhoms floating around I would of got one if I could sell these. If I had a large rhom cheap infront of me all i need is a buyer for my fish then I would have jumped on a 14" rhom. I'd take 20$ for them if it would free my tank for a 14" rhom and I know my p's go to somebody knowlegable but I don't think the price for these fish in canada really matters it is just nobody is really looking. 100$ for an irritans is a great price for a rare fish yet there are no buyers period. It is kind of ironic though that lfs can sell way overpriced common piranhas that are often in crappy condition yet we cannot sell well cared for fish at well below retail prices. I still havn't posted them for sale on kijiji or anythign as I do't want to sell them to some noob with a 30g tank who would kill them in a month.


----------



## Lei (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful


----------

